# Prima Epic



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience with this? What is it like if so?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Used it 2 weeks ago on top of amigo on a range rover sport. Revisited it yesterday for it's first wash. I have just been talking with another member at my surprise regarding it's water behaviour, very very fast sheeting, not seen anything like it really it kind of caught me by surprise. I want to try it on wheels as it is very easy to apply and remove. I used a da to apply on the big panels, very easy, little goes a long way. The only draw back, depending on where you are working is you need to leave for about an hour before removal, or longer. Not an issue for me but perhaps if outside it might be? Hth


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, sounds interesting. I would indeed be working outside so maybe that isn't an ideal situation having to leave it so long. But sometimes we do get enough dust free time to let it cure.

So you reckon it is worth a try?

Also how did it look after the 2 weeks?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Typical prima as far as looks go. Amigo is class, if you'd seen the amount it filled and darkened the black your face would have been like the owners lol. There was no drop back from the amigo so they work well together. As for durability that's the question pending but as a pair to use to get friends off your back for a while, well worth it :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Typical prima as far as looks go. Amigo is class, if you'd seen the amount it filled and darkened the black your face would have been like the owners lol. There was no drop back from the amigo so they work well together. As for durability that's the question pending but as a pair to use to get friends off your back for a while, well worth it :thumb:


Thanks, looking for something for my own car too. If it'd last a month that would be decent I suppose. I don't mind reapplying something monthly.

I love Amigo so maybe this is a good step


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Given the behaviour after 2 weeks I would be amazed if it failed after 4 but only time will tell. If I see it again soon I'll let you know. It's also really easy by hand but I found I applied it thicker than with machine meaning I used more. Just an observation but worth noting. I defiantly recommend it though it's not often, given how much we expect from products, that they deliver but this, as pretty much all of the prima range that I have tried so far did and did so well

Matt


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thanks again. 

I'm on the low trail of correcting all my swirls. Lightly inflicted by the dealer and probably me before I renewed my drying towel. Then I'll be glazing and sealing so I'll probably get Epic for it. Panel by panel... bonnet and front bumper are complete so far!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I used Epic today ,easy to apply and remove , gives glass like-finish , nice slickness , smell like house paint - chemical smell . 

Also I have tried Banana gloss , very easy to apply and remove , gives glossy finish , smoothest slickest finish , smell like petroleum/gas and you can call it Banana Gas !


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Did you test the water behaviour of epic maxi? Also prima slick is a brilliant qd


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Did you test the water behaviour of epic maxi? Also prima slick is a brilliant qd


No , I will check the sheeting tomorrow after full curing . I noticed Epic becomes glossier and wetter after 6 hours . yes the Prima Slick brilliant qd but I don't like the smell of Prima Slick . btw Hydro wash very nice shampoo contains no gloss enhancer , Hydro shampoo doesn't attracts dust :thumb:.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

prima amigo is by some margin the slickest glaze ive ever used.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Epic is just that..epic. Love it.

Have to say though that when you get the application right, the Hydro Seal is even better and may well be my winter sealant of choice this year.

Prima rocks.
:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Amigo+Epic gives top finish :thumb: I will use this combo for who love deep glassy finish! I have tried Hydro Seal on white metallic it looks darken paint , I prefer Amigo+Epic :thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Have to agree with all comments its a quality product, been using this for a long time now and also apply via DA, very slick


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Did you test the water behaviour of epic maxi? Also prima slick is a brilliant qd


btw I used Prima Mystique shampoo today , gives bright finish , smell is similar Prima Slick qd , I think this shampoo contains some Prima Slick inside .


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> btw I used Prima Mystique shampoo today , gives bright finish , smell is similar Prima Slick qd , I think this shampoo contains some Prima Slick inside .


When i used Mystique i was very disappointed ...felt it was not up to the same quality as the prima slick qd.
Think Dodo BTBM or AF Lather is better :thumb:


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

Epic is awesome especially when used after Amigo. Have you tried Prima HydroSeal ? Its kinda the best of both worlds. HS is so easy to use and durablility is really good and looks are fantastic. I use Original Hydro as a spritz before laying down HydroSeal.
All Prima products have shown to top notch.


----------

